# Aussie Style Ale - Yeast Alternatives?



## Hutch (21/1/08)

Hey all,

I'm sitting on an NC cube of AndrewQLD's CPA-clone :beer: , and have yet to decide on a yeast.
I've already made this same beer with recultered Coopers yeast, and it's pretty darn close to CPA (early days!!!).
I want this to be a very clean and inoffensive house Ale, the kind that converts the mega-swill masses.
So, what would you suggest for the second batch?

I have the following at my disposal:

* Nottingham
* Saf US-05
* Saf S-189 (craftbrewer)
* WYeast 3238 Northwest Ale
* WYeast 1469 Timothy Taylor
* WYeast 1028 London Ale

I've read numerous posts suggesting Nottingham and US-05, though I'm wondering whether any of the WYeast slurries would work to this style...
Which would you use?

Cheers and beers,
Hutch.


----------



## Steve (21/1/08)

Hutch said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm sitting on an NC cube of AndrewQLD's CPA-clone :beer: , and have yet to decide on a yeast.
> I've already made this same beer with recultered Coopers yeast, and it's pretty darn close to CPA (early days!!!).
> ...



Unfortunately my choice of SO4 is not on your list.  
Cheers
Steve


----------



## warrenlw63 (21/1/08)

Probably the 1028 Hutch though hands down for what you're doing would be the US-05

Can't vouch for the Northwest Ale. Having not tried it.
The 1469 is fantastic for English Ales but is probably going to leave your Aussie Ale maltier than your swill friends would like.

So yep, probably the 1028 on the lower end of the fermentation temp (keep the esters down) would get my vote.

Warren -


----------



## therook (21/1/08)

I would nearly be tempted to brew it with the lager yeast at 12c

Rook


----------



## warrenlw63 (21/1/08)

therook said:


> I would nearly be tempted to brew it with the lager yeast at 12c
> 
> Rook



That's cheating.  

Warren -


----------



## Hutch (21/1/08)

therook said:


> I would nearly be tempted to brew it with the lager yeast at 12c
> 
> Rook


Yeah, the thought did cross my mind. I'm pretty sure that a lot of Aussie mega-lagers are brewed with one of the various lager yeasts (Carlsberg Danish Lager yeast for eg.) at warmish temperatures. 
...So this is not out of the realm of possibility - though would take several more weeks/months to really be ready for drinking.

By the way Warren, the Northwest Ale is fantastic in an APA.
Got one on tap ATM that is better than (not as dry as) the same brew done with US-05.


----------



## warrenlw63 (21/1/08)

Hutch said:


> By the way Warren, the Northwest Ale is fantastic in an APA.
> Got one on tap ATM that is better than (not as dry as) the same brew done with US-05.



Heya Hutch... You got my attention there. B) Might have to give some a go.

Warren -


----------



## Adamt (21/1/08)

EDIT: I didn't read properly.

Use anything that's highly attenuative, body and malt flavour tend to scare the masses. US-56 would be good.


----------



## randyrob (21/1/08)

hmmm... just kegged an aussie ale using us-05 fg was 1004. it's like making love in a canoe you're friends will love it!


----------



## Duff (21/1/08)

London Ale, will add a little fruitiness to the beer as well.

Cheers.


----------



## Adric Hunter (21/1/08)

I personally would use us-05 i find it delivers a clean, simple end result. Its almost as if its tring hard to be a lager


----------



## Hutch (21/1/08)

Thanks for all your thoughts. 
I'm half thinking US-05 for a dry, crisp finish (and because I'm curious to know what making love in a canoe is like!), and half London Ale, as I love the results you get with liquid yeasts. 
I've not used the 1028 before, so not quite sure what flavours, flocculation and attenuation to expect.
Ah, what the hell - I'll get the 1028 fired up on the stir plate, suck it and see!


----------



## Gerard_M (21/1/08)

Get some White Labs WLP009 Australian Ale yeast. Love the stuff. Great yeast this time of year as it tends to be a little more tolerant of higher temps. 
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Screwtop (21/1/08)

Hutch said:


> I want this to be a very clean and inoffensive house Ale, the kind that converts the mega-swill masses.





therook said:


> I would nearly be tempted to brew it with the lager yeast at 12c
> 
> Rook



I'm with The Rook


----------



## Hutch (21/1/08)

Gerard_M said:


> Get some White Labs WLP009 Australian Ale yeast. Love the stuff. Great yeast this time of year as it tends to be a little more tolerant of higher temps.
> Cheers
> Gerard


Isn't that identical to the Coopers Pale Ale strain?


----------



## Gerard_M (21/1/08)

wally said:


> Hutch,
> 
> That's what I'm lead to believe. However, a lab has better resources than most home brewers and they may be able to isolate something different (whatever that may be).
> 
> ...



Having not used a Coopers re-culture in about 10 years I couldn't say yes or no. Could be time for a side by side comparison of the two, at least that way we will have an answer. I was told that it was different to the strain that is in the Coopers bottles, but too many stories about what is or isn't there so I just use the White Labs instead.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Stuster (21/1/08)

Really liked the 009 yeast in an American IPA, all Centennial. (Good in a porter as well.) Left some sweetness there that balanced the bitterness of an IPA well IMO. For no particular reason, I've never recultured yeast from the Coopers bottle. Should give that a go sometime soon. So many plans, so little liver.


----------



## newguy (22/1/08)

Hutch said:


> [snip]because I'm curious to know what making love in a canoe is like![snip]



It's an old joke used to disparage [insert any country here]'s beer. Making love in a canoe is a polite way of saying f*&%ing close to water.


----------



## geoffi (22/1/08)

Why not a blend of London Ale for just a little fruitiness, and US56 for thorough attenuation? Brewed cool to keep things subdued.


----------

